# Tortoise (Coffee) Table



## Kadaan (Sep 16, 2009)

Found this searching around flickr for photos of tortoises:





Looks like there's screening for the 4 sides so the glass doesn't keep it too hot and humid. You can see a fluorescent tube and a CHE in the top left corner. Not sure what kinds of substrates he's using, the white stuff in the bottom corner looks like sand but it's labeled as "lagoon" so maybe it's solid and holds water. Looks like a neat way to have an unobtrusive tort table in your living room


----------



## bettinge (Sep 16, 2009)

It may not be the perfect tort table, while at the same time "It's The Perfect Tort Table"!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 16, 2009)

I see some good and bad things about it. My favorite thing about my tort table is it's location to the side of the middle of our townhouse first floor so we can say hello to Trevor every time we walk across the house. I think the coffee table may be a little too in the middle of things though! Tortoises like some privacy.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 21, 2009)

It's very creative, I'll give them that!!


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 21, 2009)

That's a really expensive custom enclosure. The pricing starts at $1,200

http://www.cagesbydesign.com/Majest...ages-24-x-48-x-24-coffee-table-enclosure.aspx

It looks pretty, but I would rather have me a good normal tort table any day!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Sep 22, 2009)

I think that the clanking of glasses over head might be somewhat bothersome for the tort... I wouldn't ever do this


----------

